# Wrestling with my concience



## rusty (Sep 20, 2012)

Recently a batch of chips came my way for processing in this batch found an Intel C4004 since the chip was over looked by the guy who sent the chips do i tell him then share in the profits or keep my mouth shut and claim the chip as my own.

C4004 sold on ebay for $3650.18


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Simple question. Is it yours? Contact owner and see if he would split the profit. If not, process it!


----------



## etack (Sep 20, 2012)

I would keep it and pay him what he expected to receive from it.

As it has been said before if the seller sets the price that's what they expect. They are happy and you are paid for your knowledge and diligence.

Eric


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 20, 2012)

Since you are wrestling with your conscience already, if you don't tell him then you will carry it with you for a long time. If you tell him then your conscience could rest. I think I would tell him, but it's a tough question.

But this shows that there is more than gold that is valuable in the e-scrap business and it can pay back to have knowledge about what collectors are looking for.

I collected an old Digital computer (a full rack of boxes, CPU, disks, tape reader... and a cardboard box with cards) three years ago. At least the scrap would pay for gas and a bit more. Found out that it was a collectors item so I put it on ebay without reserve... over $4000 was the result for the two almost complete PDP8e mini computers from 1978.
I gave my friend that gave me the tip about the machine $800 and another friend that helped with loading another $800. They were very happy and I'm feeling good afterwards.

Anyhow, very nice find, Rusty. I've been looking for a 4004 for years without result. 8) 

/Göran


----------



## rshartjr (Sep 20, 2012)

Call me cynical, but he is a grown man and you are not responsible for his errors or oversight. If there was no deception on behalf of either party, and the deal was mutually agreed upon, the result was merely inequitable. _It was not unfair_. YOU are now the rightful owner of the chip and all future profits form its sale or processing.

Scott


----------



## Geo (Sep 20, 2012)

a simple solution. process the lot, sell the chip, settle with the owner of the material. when the sale of the chip is finalized and you have payment, send the the owner a percentage of the proceeds and tell him the material sold for more than you expected. its not a lie and its not really an omission. he'll think better of you for being honest and you can sleep better with a clear conscience.


----------



## Smack (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that it's puplic, anything other than telling him everything you've just told us is dishonest. Make good decisions all the time in your life and you'll never be out of practice making them.


----------



## rshartjr (Sep 20, 2012)

rshartjr said:


> Call me cynical, but he is a grown man and you are not responsible for his errors or oversight. If there was no deception on behalf of either party, and the deal was mutually agreed upon, the result was merely inequitable. _It was not unfair_. YOU are now the rightful owner of the chip and all future profits form its sale or processing.
> 
> Scott



I just reread your post, and my previous response was based on a belief that you had purchased the chips. If you are processing for him as a contractor, the chip belongs to him. You could bring its market value to his attention and hope he chooses to share the profit (or at least, offer a 'finder's fee'). But, if he is only interested in its PM content, exchanging value for value from your own stash would not be unethical.

Scott


----------



## ericrm (Sep 20, 2012)

rusty said:


> C4004 sold on ebay for $3650.18


and i saw one in a cute jewelry case for 500$ buy it now... first you dont know how much it would fetch. second if it is not your material you are in the obligation to process everything... 
BUT
nothing is wrong about saying to your customer that he as a few nice chip, with and interesting value for collector and you would be interested to keep them for yourself in exchange you would compensate him with pm value in more in the lot... he would probably agree and your happy
OR
you tell him everything ,you manage to make him do more with his stuff and hopefully he will come back hopping for more surprise ....

in both case it is a win... unless he want to keep them...but that would be very unlikely


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 20, 2012)

Since this is not your lot (you did not purchase it), I agree with several posts where the 'right' thing to do is to contact the OWNER of the lot and let them know you 'found something of interest' (however you want to approach it) where some of the chips may have a collectible value (unless you are truly an expert in valuations, the best you can say is "MAY"...)

The next step is more of interest in what the owner has to say about it (i.e., LISTEN to what the owner wants - don't offer 'advice' or anything, it will only likely lead to confusion and/or distrust, etc.) - just see what they say.....

1. It is possible the owner has no interest in collectibles and you can then, in good conscience, add in 'more than enough value' to their PM lot that gets returned - something reasonable from what the chips would bring.

2. If the owner is interested in the collectible value, then you need to find out if they want to sell it directly on eBay (which few do), or if you will sell it (for which it is not uncommon to get 50% of whatever it sells for, after costs - I've done many sales at 60% and I cover all costs, which is simpler math).

However, I believe not telling them and then selling it for a large value is "wrong". 

Best to contact them - tell them there is something of interest - they will appreciate it and understand that you are honest about it as well as knowledgeable, in case something like this comes there way again.

(and, you could, of course, spit a cut with each forum member that has given you advise on the topic!


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a good example of morals being strictly a _*personal*_ matter. Morality means nothing to anybody except the individual himself. If one abides by his own morals, he will be a happy person.

An example of proof of this is when others try to impose their own morals on others. That never turns out well.

When people judge others harshly, it's only because they have, at various points, violated _*their own*_ morals, and are looking for someone else to find fault with in order to seemingly elevate themselves up to what might appear to be "normal" moral standards. In other words, they are trying to "claim" that they are moral, which of course doesn't really work because they still know that they have violated their own standards.

My advice would be to stick to your own concept of morals, whatever that may be.

And whatever you do, enjoy life, and remember to have some real fun from time to time!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the same dilemma sometimes. Just had one last week where i wanted to keep a piece of jewelry. A friend of mine said just keep the necklace and give him some of your gold in exchange, you have plenty. I could have done it and no one would have been the wiser. To me it's not the same thing though as asking for permission. Don't ask me why it just is to me. Way i was brought up i guess.


----------



## Geo (Sep 20, 2012)

i fully agree with eeTHr. it really is a personal decision. it doesnt hurt to ask for opinions, as a matter of fact, getting others opinions is a good thing in helping set your moral compass of coarse the final decision will be yours. i would hope that no one would think harshly of me for my advise.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 20, 2012)

If neither one of you knew the collectors value of the chip and you processed it, would the seller want the non gold part of the chip back? Base your decision on that.


----------



## darshevo (Sep 20, 2012)

I am disinclined to hang someone myself, but I am not against providing them with the rope. Being a legal scrap buyer in my state I take in scrap from many business and a scant few individuals. If someone brings me a barrel full of motherboard grade scrap I pay them my advertised market value based on the quality of the boards. Should they not bother to remove the 486 or P1 ceramic chips before recycling I do not feel obligated to explain that they have left them on the board or the associated value of the chip itself. I can tell you this Rusty, if I were to send you a box of my CPU's for processing I am expecting back a return based on PM value. I do not expect you to sort them and tell me I screwed up on a resale chip. I routinely scrap 68k series chips that are worth far more than their weight value as well as gold cap IC's and white IC's. For me it just isn't worth the trouble to sort, price, or sell them. 

So, from my point of view you are obligated to return to your client a melt / weight value equal to the chip in question. I guarantee you there are plenty of very capable refiners on this very board who are not aware of the value of that chip and would have passed it into the ball mill with the rest of them

Just my .02


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 21, 2012)

You agreed on some percentage of recovered material isn't it? Say you will get 20%. It is your decision how to recover values so I would go ahead and list item on ebay, and keep agreed 20%. He will be more than happy with unexpected extra profit and it is only because of your expertise and knowledge, otherwise he would just receive few dollars worth of gold from that particular chip.


----------

